# JAR2EXE -> Java Runtime Environment not found



## absolut (22. Mrz 2010)

Guten Tag,

da ich keine Ahnung von Java habe, frage ich gleich mal die Experten, denn ich finde das Problem hier nicht.

Ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter hat ein Programm in Java geschrieben und dieses mittels JAR2EXE in eine Executable konvertiert. Läuft soweit ohne Probleme. Diese Exe wird von einem anderen Programm aufgerufen und darf nur eine Exe sein, daher die Konvertierung. 

Da der Rechner, auf dem diese Anwendung läuft ersetzt werden soll, habe ich einen neuen mit WinXP aufgesetzt, JDK (jdk-6u18-windows-i586.exe) installiert, genau wie auf dem alten Rechner.

Nach dem Aufruf von myapp.exe in der Konsole erscheint die Fehlermeldung "Java Runtime Environment not found". Wenn ich die Jar-Datei direkt aufrufe mit "java -jar myapp.jar" funktioniert diese einwandfrei. Somit gehe ich davon aus, dass die Java Umgebung richtig installiert wurde.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich die Exe aufrufen kann? Vielen Dank.

Gruss Tom


----------



## Noctarius (22. Mrz 2010)

Versuch mal die Variable JAVA_HOME auf das Installationsverzeichnis von Java zu setzen und in der Path-Variable den Bin-Ordner innerhalb dieses Installationsverzeichnisses hinzuzufügen (falls noch nicht vorhanden). Dann sollte er das JRE eigentlich finden.


----------



## absolut (22. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

danke für den Tipp. Ich habe nun eine Variable mit dem Namen JAVA_HOME und dem Wert "C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_18\bin" erstellt, leider ohne Erfolg. Auch habe ich den Bin Pfad in die PATH Variable eingefügt.

Weitere Ideen? 

Gruss Tom


----------



## Murray (22. Mrz 2010)

absolut hat gesagt.:


> ch habe nun eine Variable mit dem Namen JAVA_HOME und dem Wert "C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_18\bin" erstellt, leider ohne Erfolg. Auch habe ich den Bin Pfad in die PATH Variable eingefügt.


Für die Umgebungsvariable PATH ist das so richtig (mit dem \bin am Ende). Bei JAVA_HOME muss das \bin aber weg.


----------



## absolut (22. Mrz 2010)

Das "bin" war das Problem. Nach einem Neustart funktioniert nun alles wie erwartet. 

Besten Dank für die Hilfe. :toll:

Gruss Tom


----------

